# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Stop and Regrow?

## AllGlow

Hi everyone.. 
I'm a 28 year old male who's been through the ringer with my hair loss since my early 20s..  Recently in my never ending search for hair loss solutions, I came across a site for a dr here in LA that has a product he calls stop and regrow and claims to use a pill and topical solution "based on your own dna".  My question is... Has ANYBODY here used him/this system? It looks like it's up to 150 a month with quarterly office vists to track progress.. His site says they'll offer a refund if in a year you don't have the promised results.. I previously had a good run with propecia and now wish I had never stopped..  :Mad:   I'm using toppik now and it's gotten old over the past year and I'm only losing more hair..  I've tried to research him and the product and all the Yelp and online reviews I can find (which are very few) seem positive but there just aren't that many.. I signed up for this board to do a search and I couldn't find anything posted regarding him.. Just curious to get a real response if anyone's used him..
Thanks!

----------


## Vic

No but can you give us his info? $150 a month for something specifically tailored to ones DNA seems more then reasonable. Did he show you and of his clients results?

----------


## AllGlow

Here's the link: http://www.stopandregrow.com

I haven't gone for the consultation yet since I've been on the fence and it isn't free.. It's 100.00 plus the blood work which they say insurance should cover..  I guess I'll just take the plunge and go in the next two weeks when I can get from there to work reasonably..    His reviews for his other cosmetic procedures are all great and I even recognized one Yelp review as someone I know.. Even the few reviews he has for this program are all five stars, there just isn't a lot of them as it appears to be a new product for him..  He has client videos on his site but what's getting me is the lack of before and after photos.. They're either full face reviews post success or voice over reviews showing the microscope before and after photos.. I'll just hammer him for proof of results and if he's planning on just sending me propecia and Rogaine for 150.00 a month!! I'll be sure to post a response on what it looks like after I go check him out..

----------


## Exclus23

> Here's the link: http://www.stopandregrow.com
> 
> I haven't gone for the consultation yet since I've been on the fence and it isn't free.. It's 100.00 plus the blood work which they say insurance should cover..  I guess I'll just take the plunge and go in the next two weeks when I can get from there to work reasonably..    His reviews for his other cosmetic procedures are all great and I even recognized one Yelp review as someone I know.. Even the few reviews he has for this program are all five stars, there just isn't a lot of them as it appears to be a new product for him..  He has client videos on his site but what's getting me is the lack of before and after photos.. They're either full face reviews post success or voice over reviews showing the microscope before and after photos.. I'll just hammer him for proof of results and if he's planning on just sending me propecia and Rogaine for 150.00 a month!! I'll be sure to post a response on what it looks like after I go check him out..


 How was your visit? Have you tried his program? Results? Thanks

----------


## evanknot

I've actually been going to him for two years. I've been able to keep all my hair so far. And what I take doesn't have propecia or rogaine it. I know because I asked and he showed me everything once I became a client.

----------


## CureSkeptic

I keep seeing StopAndRegrow everywhere, but if it is indeed a cure, why hasn't Dr. Nettles shared his groundbreaking findings with the American Hair Loss Association?

----------


## Hair Fact or Fiction

After 6 hair transplants since my late 20's and being on Finasteride for the past 10 years (age 60+ now) - plus after talking to 2 of my transplant docs, I simply cannot believe that some kind of product "which you put on your head before you go sleep at night" will provide this kind of result.  I am simply surprised that EVERYONE, it seems, has nothing but laudatory things to say about this.  Look at Bosley.  They got - and continue to get - slammed all over the Internet or their bad work.  I am personally not believing it but hope to be proven wrong by somebody - otherwise I am raising the scam flag here.......  Question for Evanknot:  What are you actually taking?  Pills too?

----------


## EdinLA

This just sounds like a work around for something else, like a Rogaine based product. Even the comment from Evanknot is written with minimal information. I presume clients sign a term contract worth $$$$ with a no discussion clause in it. That would be the only reason why you don't her slander for this company. Just like others, I hope I am wrong and its a step for more hair on the head.

----------

